# Summer Sausage Storage



## jsk53 (Jan 10, 2015)

Now that I think I have my summer sausage recipies and process down, I'm planning on making a couple big batches just to have around. I always vacuum pack my sausages but so far I have only made small test batches so they don't last too long. With bigger batches I'm wondering about longer term storage. I've read where some freeze them and others keep them in the fridge vacuumed packed. Commercial versions seem to do fine in the meat section of supermarkets for long periods of time.

I've never frozen a summer sausage and have a bit of concern about the freezing effects on the taste and the meat texture after thawing. I did put one in the freezer from my last test batch about 2 weeks ago. Thought I would leave it in there for a month or two just to see what happens.s there a good rule of thumb regarding how long a sausage can be stored, vacuum packed in the fridge? Any input on the effects of freezing on the end product?  Thanks.


----------



## ssorllih (Jan 10, 2015)

Is your summer sausage fermented and dried? If so why do you want to freeze it?


----------



## boykjo (Jan 10, 2015)

My experience with cured sausages is After three months vacuum sealed in the fridge when opened they will have a slimy film and when grilled they will have white powdery specs. I assume this is some kind growth but it shouldn't  happen because there's no air...... Now this is not SS but its the same cured meat. I would vacuum seal and freeze and take out what you need. Sausage has been perfect  up to 2 years like the day I made it when vacuum sealed then frozen


----------



## jsk53 (Jan 10, 2015)

ssorllih,

I ferment using bactofirm for 24 hours then into the smoker until an IT of about 150 degrees. I've had no real issue with that or beef sticks in the fridge vacuumed for a couple months, if it lasts that long.....but if I make 10 pounds, that will last quite some time, unless the neighbors raid the fridge...which has been known to happen!

Boykjo,

Thanks for your comment on how the sausage come out of the freezer like just made. That is my major concern is if the taste and texture changes by freezing. Any thought as to how long is OK in the fridge? I'm thinking a couple months if vacuum sealed but I'm not sure. I've kept beef jerky that long or longer without an issue but that's a whole different product.

Best,

Jeff


----------



## boykjo (Jan 11, 2015)

3 months in the fridge vacuum sealed

2 years in the freezer...... Ive heard people even went 3yrs......vacuum sealed


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 11, 2015)

I like to pre-slice my summer sausage then vac pac it and freeze it. I do 10--2 slices per pac. This makes for a handy snack while hiking, hunting, or out fishing.


----------



## crankybuzzard (Jan 11, 2015)

I vac pack and freeze the whole logs when I have too many to eat right away. 

I also make snack packs like Dirtsailor, except I add some smoked cheese too!












image.jpg



__ crankybuzzard
__ Dec 23, 2014


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 11, 2015)

I don't like to freeze cheese so I do the cheese slices in separate packs.


----------



## crankybuzzard (Jan 11, 2015)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> I don't like to freeze cheese so I do the cheese slices in separate packs.



I should have clarified, the snack packs are refrigerated.  I only freeze whole logs of SS.  The snack packs are made a couple of days in advance of need. :biggrin:


----------

